# TrimPro XL



## HayWire (Sep 6, 2008)

I was wondering If any experienced growers here have used one of these or similar ? TrimProXL 
I am looking at buying one in the near future but want to know if its a waste of time and money ? Apparently this baby will seperate your bud from your leaf ,I dont know how it can do that and would really like to know ... 

Cheers


----------



## normlpothead (Sep 6, 2008)

It's for serious commercial growers.

It'll turn your weed into beaster.

It works by sucking the buds onto a grill and chopping off anything that fits through the grill. Takes off a lot of trichromes.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll trim for you, and you can pay me in product!!!! =)
In all seriousness i've heard really good things about the one that attaches to your vacuum. YouTube - Bushwhacker Trimmer. Extended


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 6, 2008)

here's a vid of it in action!
YouTube - Video Trimpro XL


----------



## edux10 (Sep 6, 2008)

II was oing to post that youtube vid. You beat me to it.

I don't really know about your op but I think this is more for the outdoor commercial grower. I could see them use it but if you are doing an indoor grow you would be better off just doing it by hand if you are harvesting under like 5 pounds every 2 months.

I would still see people needing to 'touch up' the buds after this thing has its way with it. There are a couple machines like this one. Good idea but for a grand you may want to reconcider. Than again if you are harvesting enough to need this a g is probably nothing to you.


----------



## HayWire (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanx Guys ... Im not prepared t pay 10K for that machine as my op doesnt make money anyways ,All of what I do is for personal use ,and It's no where near 10K's worth of harvesting ...
I was just interested in knowing a little more about this method of harvesting , And thought If I could get one of these machines for say a grand Id buy one just for the time saving factor ...

Cheers


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW, way too much cash unless you're turning out like 10 lbs a month.


----------



## nathenking (Sep 14, 2008)

Im with everybody else, way to expensive for my taste, would be nice to have though


----------



## naturalhigh (Sep 15, 2008)

well theirs a lot smaller ones then that one.... they work by having the propeller spin to suck in the plant leafs into the grills and cuts them clean...i will be buying one soon..saves a ton of work..and 4 people can use it at a time..


----------



## dazed76 (Sep 17, 2008)

out here in bc canada we can rent them lol but they do trim really close but the rest makes the best bubble hash ud ever tasted


----------



## HayWire (Sep 18, 2008)

Rent them LOL thats different ...Dunno If Id like to let some hydro shop guy know that my crop has come in ...


----------

